# redwood bark for medium?



## Hera (Jun 21, 2009)

Can you all give me opinions on redwood bark for paphs? I repotted my guys about a month ago in a fine grade redwood bark and some other things mixed in like perlite and hydroton and charcol mixed with the redwood being predominant. Now my Paph Faire Fred is begining to yellow in the oldest leaves. The newer growth is still green and growing. I've also begun to fertilize with a weak solution of MSU. During the winter I don't fertilize much. My other paphs aren't showing this trend yet. Any input on redwood bark would be welcome.


----------



## Hera (Jun 21, 2009)

Bump


----------



## Candace (Jun 21, 2009)

What brand is the bark?


----------



## Jim Toomey (Jun 21, 2009)

HMMM 
I think in Harold Koopowitz's or Lace Birk's book he says stay away from redwood bark.
Jim


----------



## Hera (Jun 22, 2009)

Thats what I was afraid of. I thought it would be good because of the size, but I wonder if it stays too dry or if there is some kind of chemical in the bark that is adverse to having things growing on it. Repotme offers it, but I am just not happy with the results.


----------



## Hera (Jun 22, 2009)

Jim You were right, it was Koopowitz's book and I did a repot with coco chunks and perlite. Thanks for reminding me.


----------



## nikv (Jun 22, 2009)

I seem to recall that redwood bark is too acidic. In fact, I find it difficult to find. I usually use a fir bark mix for my Paphs.


----------



## Jim Toomey (Jun 22, 2009)

Thanks !
Glad to help!
You did soak the coco chunks several times, right?
Jim


----------



## Hera (Jun 23, 2009)

Yes sir!


----------

